# Brought meat home! !!



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Had an amazing trip with Banana Tom yesterday!!!! Great times and great fish!!!!


----------



## DoubleDouble (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Y'all whooped up on them ! Nice box of fish !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great box of fish. Those mahi tell me everyone was grinning at one point in the day.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! Nice haul of fish... Heh, now someone has to clean that pile.:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd say!!!! Dern what a pile of fishies! Awesome day!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could go out on my boat today and keep those Red Snapper.....


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Whew. Thats a days worth of cleanin' an' smokin'. :thumbup:


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

was that the whole boat's catch for the day?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like it was fun for sure...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice first post! Nice mess of fish!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

What are those in the upper left?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> What are those in the upper left?


Why those would be red snapper. The sweet jody is on the exempted red snapper pilot program. They can catch red snapper year round. See it says it on their ad right here. http://sweetjodyfishing.com/

So much for the charter boats to avoid list at the top of this forum. I just added them again.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe any rec angler on this forum would actually step foot on that boat. Just goes to show you people really don't care or don't care enough to educate themselves....


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey I have an idea...how about if you don't have anything nice to say you don't say anything at all. Good job!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

cbarnes91 said:


> Hey I have an idea...how about if you don't have anything nice to say you don't say anything at all. Good job!


I was being nice. I refrained from posting how I really feel about it. But hey, if you support charter boats being able to catch red snapper when private boat owners can't, by all means go fish on the sweet Jody


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I would be ashamed to post this...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

cbarnes91 said:


> Hey I have an idea...how about if you don't have anything nice to say you don't say anything at all. Good job!


Looked like it was put as nicely as possible to me...red snapper's a sensitive subject around here.


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

It was certainly nicer than I would post.I have to refrain from sayin what 90% of the rec guys think.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Snapper exempt list?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

That was it or just your part?


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I was being nice. I refrained from posting how I really feel about it. But hey, if you support charter boats being able to catch red snapper when private boat owners can't, by all means go fish on the sweet Jody


I guess I am retarded because I don't see what the big deal is. A charter boat took out a group of people that might not be fortunate enough to own a boat and out of the WHOLE boat they kept FOUR snapper. Obviously that wasn't the targeted species but what do I know? Secondly, charter boats have to feed their families too. So what if the Sweet Jody can keep snapper? Is that really going to kill the population? Do they keep you from going out on their boat? If you really want to catch snapper that bad then pay a little money and go out on their boat and catch them, it would be a lot cheaper than putting fuel in your own boat. How about killing blue marlin for money? I don't know if you noticed but a blue marlin is a little more rare than a red snapper. You get to travel all over the world sportfishing, an opportunity that some people would kill for, and here you are complaining about red snapper? I am in the military and am not fortunate enough to work on a sportfish, let alone even live wherever I please, and you don't see me sitting on here complaining. You know what they tell people in the service when they don't like something, too bad shut up and color.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

cbarnes91 said:


> I guess I am retarded because I don't see what the big deal is. A charter boat took out a group of people that might not be fortunate enough to own a boat and out of the WHOLE boat they kept FOUR snapper. Obviously that wasn't the targeted species but what do I know? Secondly, charter boats have to feed their families too. So what if the Sweet Jody can keep snapper? Is that really going to kill the population? Do they keep you from going out on their boat? If you really want to catch snapper that bad then pay a little money and go out on their boat and catch them, it would be a lot cheaper than putting fuel in your own boat. How about killing blue marlin for money? I don't know if you noticed but a blue marlin is a little more rare than a red snapper. You get to travel all over the world sportfishing, an opportunity that some people would kill for, and here you are complaining about red snapper? I am in the military and am not fortunate enough to work on a sportfish, let alone even live wherever I please, and you don't see me sitting on here complaining. You know what they tell people in the service when they don't like something, too bad shut up and color.


Read up on the subject of red snapper and the few boats who get to take them. Educate yourself on the subject. On the subject of marlin? If you can get one 99" LJF, you can take it. You don't have to be a charter or any other of your descriptions. No special treatment. I would hope you are interested enough to look into the subject deeper rather than the uninformed remarks you made.


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

Cbarnes.I am a former Marine and I have worked hard all my life to be able to afford a boat.Why should a charter boat be allowed to catch snapper when the rest of the boat owning public is banned from a resource that supposedly belongs to all of us?Sure,it cost me more to gas up my boat and fish,but I can go when I want to and take my family with me without having to go at a certain time.Why should I pay for something when I already pay for insurance,tackle,ice,etc,?The Govt that I signed my life away with and fought for sure as hell doesn't know how to count and manage the fishery.Thanks for serving,Semper Fi


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

cbarnes91 said:


> I guess I am retarded because I don't see what the big deal is. A charter boat took out a group of people that might not be fortunate enough to own a boat and out of the WHOLE boat they kept FOUR snapper. Obviously that wasn't the targeted species but what do I know? Secondly, charter boats have to feed their families too. So what if the Sweet Jody can keep snapper? Is that really going to kill the population? Do they keep you from going out on their boat? If you really want to catch snapper that bad then pay a little money and go out on their boat and catch them, it would be a lot cheaper than putting fuel in your own boat. How about killing blue marlin for money? I don't know if you noticed but a blue marlin is a little more rare than a red snapper. You get to travel all over the world sportfishing, an opportunity that some people would kill for, and here you are complaining about red snapper? I am in the military and am not fortunate enough to work on a sportfish, let alone even live wherever I please, and you don't see me sitting on here complaining. You know what they tell people in the service when they don't like something, too bad shut up and color.


Like downtime said, do yourself a favor and do some research before you make yourself look silky next time. Don't you think there is a reason banana tom immediately said he didn't book the trip when asked about it on the previous thread??? He knows it's not in private boat owners favor to support boats like sweet Jody. 

And I worry about red snapper because I can see the big picture unlike the uneducated on the subject. My 10yp son likes to catch them. They are one of the best species of fish to begin kids on due to the fast pace you can catch them, it keeps the kids interested vs marlin fishing.... Also it's not just about the snapper. If you would have done your research before coming on here ignorant of the subject you would realize it only started with the snapper. 

In short, go spend a week reading, then come back to the big boy table


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

cbarnes91 said:


> I guess I am retarded


 If the shoe fits...


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

The point is you can whine and complain all you want but the feds are not going to change the regulations. As far as keeping the kids interested...you can catch all the snapper you want. Fishing is meant to be fun, it's not about how many fish you can keep. There's a million other fish out there. Good luck guys.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

cbarnes91 said:


> The point is you can whine and complain all you want but the feds are not going to change the regulations. As far as keeping the kids interested...you can catch all the snapper you want. Fishing is meant to be fun, it's not about how many fish you can keep. There's a million other fish out there. Good luck guys.



Oh there are? What can you keep currently? A grouper or two? Not snapper, triggers, AJ, 3 of the most popular game fish offshore. I'm sorry but I don't wanna spend $100 in gas to go catch a crap ton of mingos. I'll catch them while I'm fishing for other stuff, but I'm not gonna go offshore specifically to target them. Take out mingos, and you basically can't keep anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Why don't you just go on strike and not fish anymore. That will show the feds.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Limpalong and Fairwaterscheming are gonna be pleased when they see this thread....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

cbarnes91 said:


> The point is you can whine and complain all you want but the feds are not going to change the regulations. As far as keeping the kids interested...you can catch all the snapper you want. Fishing is meant to be fun, it's not about how many fish you can keep. There's a million other fish out there. Good luck guys.


Perfect example of the problem mindset of this country...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Perfect example of the problem mindset of this country...



Yep. They work for us. There are plenty of fish, but they act like they're God and we don't matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

cbarnes91 said:


> I guess I am retarded.


Well said. At least you started with the disclaimer. I was gonna write a long post about how I felt about your post but you pretty much summed it up in your first sentence...thanks


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Are those red snapper y'alls fish, or are they the only ones caught?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

cbarnes91 said:


> The point is you can whine and complain all you want but the feds are not going to change the regulations.


That's the American spirit of freedom, determination and individualism I'm so proud of!


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Are those red snapper y'alls fish, or are they the only ones caught?


Those were the only ones caught I did not lay my hands on them at all!! The only reason I posted was because I was excited about the day and the fun I had with my friends... I guess I will never post on here again I just wanted to show how much fun I had with people.. :\


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry you stumbled into a "family squabble" with your first post. You probably weren't aware of the snapper issue. Too bad nobody is willing to give someone the benefit of the doubt before they just start piling on. 

Nice catch. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Them' some nice fishes Misty. Sorry about all th dh spouting their politics on you. This fotum ain't like it used to be.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> Them' some nice fishes Misty. Sorry about all th dh spouting their politics on you. This fotum ain't like it used to be.


I certainly don't fault a new forum member or someone who is not familiar with the issue for going on such a trip. But please expound on your statement concerning dh's and politics. Cause I don't understand how someone who cares about recreational fisherman's continued access to the fishery is a dh.


----------



## roxyguess (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the understanding I had no idea it was going to end up like this...it really brought me down and my expectations of my post.. Oh well


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The exact opposite of what this place is suppose to be about. 

I suggest you also read up on manatees, fishing next to the pier, and diving/ anchoring on public reefs on major holidays.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

roxyguess said:


> Thanks for the understanding I had no idea it was going to end up like this...it really brought me down and my expectations of my post.. Oh well


That's what happens when someone else sees you had a good time. People wonder why there are so few reports on here anymore.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Play'N Hooky said:


> The exact opposite of what this place is suppose to be about.
> 
> I suggest you also read up on manatees, fishing next to the pier, and diving/ anchoring on public reefs on major holidays.


I saw 25+ doe's on the way home the other night so I was thinking about proposing an argument to open hunting season year round since they are over populated and everything lol


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

But only if you are a commercial hunter, otherwise you will be limited to the five days before Halloween recreational season....


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

Or a Charter hunt for the people that don't have guns.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Gator McKlusky said:


> I certainly don't fault a new forum member or someone who is not familiar with the issue for going on such a trip. But please expound on your statement concerning dh's and politics. Cause I don't understand how someone who cares about recreational fisherman's continued access to the fishery is a dh.


This op was not about anything other than a young lady wanting to share her excitement about catching some fish. And yes, you dh's tuned it into another useless expoundation on red snapper. If all you keyboard politicians spent 1/10 the time bitching at the people who have the power as opposed to javking wth a keyboard on these forums you might get some positive actions. But no you would rather piss on some young lady's parade.


----------



## ssrs69camaro (Aug 9, 2014)

I take it you don't snapper fish.I am glad she had a good time and caught some nice fish.The snapper are everywhere.Thats what we are complaining about.The commercial guys and charter guys can catch snapper but us rec guys aren't allowed to.Now imagine if you have a lot of money invested in a bass boat and all the equipment with it and the Govt tells you bass are off limits to you, but if you want to pay a guide then you can catch bass.Bass could be jumping in the boat, but NMFS says they are over fished because they don't count the ones around the banks,docks, or structure.You live there and know it BS because you see it everytime you go fishing, you can't catch a brim for all of the bass.Rant over.Thats why I'm a whinney ass DH


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> This op was not about anything other than a young lady wanting to share her excitement about catching some fish. And yes, you dh's tuned it into another useless expoundation on red snapper. If all you keyboard politicians spent 1/10 the time bitching at the people who have the power as opposed to javking wth a keyboard on these forums you might get some positive actions. But no you would rather piss on some young lady's parade.


Rant on counselor. I personally find it ironic that you would pretend to take up for a "young lady" and use the acronym dh on this thread in the same paragraph. Is that how a "white knight" operates iin the Ozarks?

Snce you have already taken the liberty of using such acronyms while opining on this subject let me add to that list of like.acronyms and state that I think you are a clueless cs.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Play'N Hooky said:


> But only if you are a commercial hunter, otherwise you will be limited to the five days before Halloween recreational season....


No if you were a commercial hunter you could hunt year round under your a quota system. You see there is no season for commercial snapper fisherman or for the Sweet Jody head boat it runs year round until their poundage of snapper is used up.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

cbarnes91 said:


> I saw 25+ doe's on the way home the other night so I was thinking about proposing an argument to open hunting season year round since they are over populated and everything lol


You are an idiot. No one is advocating for overfishing red snapper. What we are advocating for is a level playing ffield and the right/privilege to fish.


----------

